# Need Subs (Western NY)



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Just bought out a plowing company. Looking for subs to take a share of the 100+ driveways and parking lots.

Accounts are located in Metro Buffalo within 10 miles of zip code 14225.. Also have a mid sized commercial account in the Batavia area.

Anyone interested please contact me as soon as possible.
Steve Krieger (585)766-2405 or [email protected]

Sub-contactor requirements:

1. AT LEAST $1,000,000 commerical liability insurance with all trucks covered.

2. Worker's Comp and Disability policies IN EFFECT if employees will be on the job.

3. RELIABLE equipment. I'm not happy when my subs trucks break down. You need to have a reliable plow and truck, and a backup plan (to be explained to me).

4. To go along with #3. I want good looking equipment. You are representing an elite property maintenance company. I do not want rust buckets and oil leaking vehicles on my properties.

5. Sound track record with a reputation for good service and fast response times. If I get a page that a lot needs to be plowed as a special trip, I want it done on time ( I will give proper time notice).

6. Any and all applicable licenses pertaining to snow plowing businesses in the Buffalo area.

Please contact me if interested. I will have more details within the next fews days.

Thank You


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

*Bump*

Still need help..


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

*That zip is my service area.*

Private mail me with the info. I service that area.Also have 2 companies that handle larger contracts that I affiliate with. Payloaders, Salters etc.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

*Nevermind..*

Nevermind guys..

Company I purchased lied about the number of contracts and contacts I was buying. Failed to mention that 80% of the clients were not happy with their service. Have taken up small claims to get my money back.

Not going any further with any accounts. I threw the list away.

Sorry


----------



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

So, If you don't mind me asking, what company was it?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

White Buffalo Snowplowing


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

yea i saw it on ebay.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Kosty said:


> yea i saw it on ebay.


Would have been a good deal if it worked out.. Guess you get what you pay for.. lol


----------

